# Rudy Reyes



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know how he obtained his physique? He runs marathons and lifts very heavy weights also. He was a spec ops (Recon) Marine. I wonder if he has ever taken steriods, EPO or clen. Are the veins a give away of steroid usage? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Here he is running a marathon:


----------

